# Sismo sentido



## Minho (1 Dez 2005 às 20:53)

Às 20h foi sentido um sismo de intensidade 3.6 segundo o Instituto Geografico Nacional de Espanha(http://www.geo.ign.es/servidor/sismo/cnis/proximo/617201.html ). O epicentro foi cerca de Soure no distrito de Coimbra.
Algum membro do forum sentiu este sismo?


----------



## Fil (1 Dez 2005 às 20:58)

Eu não senti nada, mas também estou bastante longe de lá


----------



## LUPER (1 Dez 2005 às 21:39)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Eu não senti nada, mas também estou bastante longe de lá


Eu estou talvez as uns 70 Km mas não senti nada a essa hora  também não foi assim tão violento, foi apenas um escape de alguma tensão acumulada, é optimo que assim seja.


----------



## Minho (1 Dez 2005 às 21:59)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> Eu estou talvez as uns 70 Km mas não senti nada a essa hora  também não foi assim tão violento, foi apenas um escape de alguma tensão acumulada, é optimo que assim seja.




Ainda bem!
 Pois eu tenho más recordações da crise sísmica de 1997 na Zona de Lugo que chegou a provocar um sismo de 5.0 na escala de Ritcher e foi sentido de que maneira do Norte de Portugal... Lembram-se?


----------



## Lord_Of_The_Weather (1 Dez 2005 às 22:19)

O epicentro foi próximo da Figueira da Foz? Eu estava a 50 Km (Mortágua em linha recta) e não senti nada.


----------



## Minho (2 Dez 2005 às 00:09)

Lord_Of_The_Weather disse:
			
		

> O epicentro foi próximo da Figueira da Foz? Eu estava a 50 Km (Mortágua em linha recta) e não senti nada.


Normalmente, por experiência própria, sismos inferiores a grau 4 só se notam se estiveres deitado na cama, de preferência nos pisos superiores da casa. Fora isso é muito díficil sentir-lo diria que estando de pé é quase impossível reparar no sismo...


----------

